# W member number



## Gerry-TT (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi guys

Should I feel bad that I have a W membership number?

It makes me feel bad that I only got the web membership 
And other forum users can see that too.

I'm so ashamed I may take it of my Sig.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Gerry-TT said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Should I feel bad that I have a W membership number?
> 
> ...


I think you should be ashamed to be honest.

If you can afford a TT, you can afford the extra ££ to get full membership :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gerry-TT (Jan 27, 2009)

I can't afford a TT.
Borrowed the money from the bank.

I think its called a loan or something like that


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Why should you feel bad ? The web memberships are far more popular* than the premium memberships.

* currently selling faster


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Geraldine you are a tight fisted gimp  (well except for those free bits you gave me last week of course :-* )I believe you can upgrade to full membership can't you?

Charlene


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Think of it as the green alternative. No paper based magazine using up vital fuel that could be used to power a TT - especially a diesel TT!

Alternative is different, not wrong.


----------

